# Knife Training Links List



## Cruentus (Dec 17, 2004)

Dear Reader,

This is a working list of links and contacts of instructors and arts that train the knife. This is a WORKING LIST. Some of the names here may be removed if deemed that they don&#8217;t fit the criteria of the list, and some may be added in the future. If you think a contact should be added, edited, or deleted, please send me a private message and I will review the contact accordingly. I hope to gather as many contacts that fit the criteria as I can, and I want the list to maintain its integrity. So, I hope that many of you will contact me regarding this.

Criteria for the list:

#1. The contact has to offer a &#8220;knife art&#8221; or &#8220;knife program&#8221;, not just a &#8220;blade art.&#8221; So, for example, if the instructor only works with the Katana, then he does not teach a knife art, as the Katana is a sword. A knife is any blade around 12 inches in length or less.

#2. The contact has to teach people to work specifically with the knife in the hand. For the sake of this list, this is how we are defining &#8220;knife art.&#8221; In other words, arts with only empty hand vs. knife, or other weapons vs. knife are not knife arts. If I only train empty hand vs. knife, then I am training in an &#8220;empty hand art&#8221;&#8230;just against a knife. Almost every martial art teaches knife defenses. So, I would have to list almost every art if we were to not have this criterion in place. This does nothing for someone who wants to learn how to use the knife. Knife arts must teach you how to use the knife, as well as defend against.

#3. The word &#8220;art&#8221; is used broadly here. Some programs listed may be more &#8220;reality based&#8221; or &#8220;tactical,&#8221; and they may not consider themselves an &#8220;art.&#8221; Regardless, we are looking for legitimate contacts for knife training.

#4. The contact has to have at least a specific and significant portion of their art, curriculum, or program dedicated to knife training. &#8220;Yea, we do knife too,&#8221; will not cut it here. It is not fair to list someone who does knife training 15 minutes a year on a list where people will be looking for contacts to get viable knife training. Yes, I realize that many arts that don&#8217;t do blade specifically may translate to the blade well; however, just because one can translate their movements to the knife, this doesn&#8217;t mean that one trains in a &#8220;knife art.&#8221; To be on this list, the contacts have to teach, specifically and significantly, knife work.

#5. One wouldn&#8217;t think I would need to say this, but the whole point of this list is to provide contact information for legitimate knife instructors. If I can&#8217;t list contact info, then I can&#8217;t list them as a contact.

#6. I will try to keep each link or contact significantly different from one another. For example, I am not going to list hundreds of contacts for Sayoc Kali. I will list the Sayoc Kali Main website, and one can go from there to find an instructor in there area. This is to save having multiple links for the same knife program.

#6. Quality control; basically, there is very little. I cannot personally go and see every instructor listed here, nor am I (nor do I want to be) the quality police. So, just because a contact is listed here, that doesn&#8217;t mean that I or MartialTalk endorses them. This means that if you are looking for a contact in your area, you must do your own research as too who you want to train with. I can assure you that some instructors listed will be better then others. The only thing that I do related to quality control here is I try to ensure that the integrity of the instructors has been maintained (see #7).

#6. The integrity of the listed contact must be maintained. So, lets define what I mean by integrity. Integrity in this case includes these components:

*Truthful background:* If the background of the instructor is significantly in question, I cannot rightfully list them until those issues are resolved. Basically, if there is verifiable proof that an instructor is lying about their background, then I cannot list them unless the matter is resolved.

*Honest behavior:* The instructor has to maintain honest business practices. If there is verifiable proof that the honesty of the business practices of an instructor is in question, then I cannot list them until these issues are resolved. 

*Legal behavior:* The instructor has to behave within the limits of the law, as it pertains to the job of knife instructing. If there is verifiable proof that the instructor&#8217;s behavior is illegal, then I cannot list them as an instructor until the matter is resolved.

*Ethical behavior:* The instructor&#8217;s ethical behavior cannot be significantly in question. Ethical behavior is defined here as behavior fitting with in the morals of the martial arts and knife arts community. If there is verifiable proof that an instructor&#8217;s ethics are in question, then I cannot list them until these issues are resolved. 

Now, there are some stipulations here. For one, I am not the fraud or ethics police and more then I am the quality police. So, if I decline listing an instructor for this reason, it is not because I personally think they are a fraud, dislike them, or whatever. If someone is declined on the basis of integrity, it is because their integrity is in question to the point where I cannot rightfully list them until the issues are cleared. My opinions have little to do with it. Also, the behavior must be verifiable. So, if you PM me wanting to take an instructor off the list because his integrity is in jeopardy, then I will ask for verifiable proof that this is the case. There has to be significant verifiable proof that an instructor&#8217;s integrity is in question for them to not be listed. Also, their integrity must be in question TODAY for them not to be listed. Someone could have verifiably done something unethical 3 years ago, for example, without it jeopardizing his integrity today. It all depends on the circumstance.

Now, because I am not the integrity police, I may list someone who&#8217;s integrity is in question and not know it. If I do so, please send me a private message so I can review the issue.

So, please PM me if you have a link you would like me to provide that fits the above criteria. Also, PM me if any of the contacts mentioned here are in question. And finally, feel free to publicly ask information about any of the listed programs in the forum.

Once again, this is a working list, so any content in this post may change at any time.

Thank you,

Paul Janulis
MartialTalk Staff

Knife training links (In alphabetical order):

American Heritage Fighting Arts: http://ahfaa.org/training.html

American-Kenpo-Karambit: http://www.american-kenpo-karambit.com/

AMOK! International Bladefighters Gild: http://www.knifefighting.com/

Atienza Kali:  http://www.atienzakali.com/

Bakbakan International: http://www.bakbakan.com/

Cold Steel Edged weapons training: http://www.coldsteel.com/edweaptrain.html

Combat Silat: http://www.combat-silat.net/default.asp

Comtech (Master At Arms James Keating): www.jamesakeating.com

Defendo: http://www.defendo.com/

Defendu: http://www.gutterfighting.org/

Giron Arnis Eskrima: http://www.gironarnisescrima.com/menu.html

FCS Kali (Ray Dionaldo): http://fcskali.com/

Haganah or F.I.G.H.T.: http://www.fight2survive.ca/index.html

Hock Hochheim&#8217;s SFC: http://www.hockscqc.com/

Inosanto Acadamy: http://www.inosanto.com/

Kombaton (GM Ernesto Presas): http://www.kombatan.com/

Krishna Godhania FMA Institute: http://www.krishnagodhania.com/

Lameco Eskrima: http://www.lamecoeskrima.com/

Marc &#8220;animal&#8221; Macyoung: http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/eventschedule.html

Martial Blade Concepts (Michael D. Janich): http://www.martialbladecraft.net/

Micheal Picks Tactical Knife Fighting: http://www.ukfkenpo.com/pg/ukf.html

Modern Defense Institute: http://www.mdi.cmasdirect.com/site/view/DefensiveEdgeKnifeCounter-KnifeClass.pml

NSI (GM Kelly Worden): www.kellyworden.com

Pekiti Tersia Kali: http://www.pt-go.com/

Systema: http://www.russianmartialart.com/

Sayoc Kali: http://sayoc.com/

Suarez International: http://www.suarezinternational.com/

TEG Corporation (Master of Defense Paul Janulis): http://www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/Home.html 

Tristan Sutrisno: http://www.silat-video.com/

William De Thouars (Kuntao-Silat): http://www.willemdethouars.com/

WMAA Modern Arnis (Datu Timothy Hartman): www.wmarnis.com


----------

